# [IrDA] No /dev/irda0 is created after modprobe

## catzooka

dmesg outputs the following after modprobing the nsc-ircc module...

```
nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x398

nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli)

IrDA: Registered device irda0

nsc-ircc, Using dongle: IBM31T1100 or Temic TFDS6000/TFDS6500
```

My /etc/modules.d/nsc-ircc looks like this...

```
meriloon ~ # cat /etc/modules.d/nsc-ircc

#pre-install nsc-ircc setserial /dev/ttyS2 port 0 irq 0

alias irda0 nsc-ircc

options nsc-ircc io=0x3e8 irq=10 dma=0 dongle_id=0x09

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty

pre-install ircomm-tty irattach irda0

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty
```

I've taken this from a few webpages I found that configured the IrDA on a similar Sony Vaio laptop. I've commented out the first line, since I don't use the serial port on my laptop.

I am confused as to why no /dev/irda0 would be created despite dmesg obviously reporting that such a device has been registered... any ideas?

----------

## nonotme

it's been a while since i messed with irda on my thinkpad. i believe you need to emerge irda-utils. my setup consists of

```
alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty         # if you want IrCOMM support

options nsc-ircc dongle_id=0x09         # NSC driver on a IBM Thinkpad laptop

alias irda0 nsc-ircc
```

in /etc/modules.d/irda, and i start it up with

```
/bin/setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none     # disable a serial port first

/usr/sbin/irattach irda0 -s             #irattach is found in irda-utils
```

 in /etc/conf.d/local.start. i think thats all, but i'm mostly going from memory. if you still have a problem i'll look a little deeper.

----------

## catzooka

I already have irda-utils installed. I think this problem is mainly related to the fact that no device file is created. i mean. irattach irda0 -s returns no errors; however, no /dev/irda0 is created...

I can't even modprobe the nsc-ircc modules if I have serial support in my kernel. So far, the only way for me to successfully have the nsc-ircc module loaded is to disable serial support in my kernel, which in turn won't allow me to set serial. Either way, I end up with no irda0 device to use with either irda-utils or lirc.

----------

## jeremydc

Know its been a while but if your still trying to get irda to work maybe this will help. My uderstanding from tying to irda to work on my thinkpad is irda0 is a network device, so it shouldn't be in /dev ever. Instead look for new network device called irda0. Try

```
ifconfig idra0
```

[/list]

----------

## dalcorta

to have both serialand irda support, make sure both are modules and serial_core is loaded after nsc-ircc.  Later use ifconfig irda0 to bring it up.

----------

